# Record Valuation Help...



## oldpiman

Ok, so basically a friend of mine just moved into a new place there recently where the previous owner had for whatever reason, left a huge collection of old classical vinyl records (12" I think - not too exactly a pro on this stuff ) lying in the attic. My mate, not being into classical music whatsoever, nor a collector of vinyl, is looking to sell these on if they are of any worth. So he gave me a list of some of them in hopes I could help find him a buyer or rough valuation.

Basically I am looking for help from anybody who might know if any of this stuff is of value, or could help point out how to spot if a classical music record is worth much, seeing as we collectively know all but nothing about composers, conductors, etc beyond a few obvious names. We also struggled to find publication dates on the sleeves on most of the stuff... anybody know if that adds to the value and/or where the hell you find it?

He sent me a list of what he has put together so far, and they were all very well stored away from dust and on their sides (of course). some are missing important details, but he seemed to be paying mroe attention towards the end of the list...

Composer: Anton Brucker
Piece: Symphony in F Minor, Overture in G Minor
Conductor:
Orchestra:

Composer: Anton Bruckner
Piece: Mass in E Minor (1882)
Conductor:
Orchestra:

Composer: George Lloyd
Piece: Symphony no.8
Conductor:
Orchestra:

Composer: Peter Hurford
Piece: Recital on St. Alban’s Organ
Conductor:
Orchestra:

Composer: ???
Piece: Adagio (Ettore Stratta)
Conductor:
Orchestra: Baroque Chamber Orchestra 

Composer: Julian Lloyd Webber
Piece: Rodrigo Cello Concerto (Lalo Cello Concerto)
Conductor: Jesus Lopez Cobos
Orchestra: London Philharmonic

Composer: Julian Lloyd Webber
Piece: Cello Man
Conductor:
Orchestra: London Philharmonic

Composer:
Piece: On Christmas Night
Conductor: Hervey Alan
Orchestra: King’s College Choir (Cambridge)

Composer: Irving Berlin
Piece: The World of Chalrie Kunz (volume 2)
Conductor:
Orchestra:

Composer:
Piece: Place Venome
Conductor:
Orchestra: The Swing Singers & the Modern Jazz Quartet

Composer:
Piece: Fascinatin’ Rhythm
Conductor:
Orchestra: Menuhin & Grappelli

Composer: Debussy
Piece: Complete Piano Music With Four Hands
Conductor:
Orchestra: Noel Lee & Werner Haas

Composer: Percy Graingerland
Piece: Country Gardens
Conductor: John Hopkins
Orchestra: Sydney Symphony Orchestra

Composer:
Piece: Choral Classics
Conductor:
Orchestra: The Bach Choir & The Jacques Orchestra 

Composer: Respighi
Piece: The Birds, Church Window
Conductor: Eugene Ormandy
Orchestra: Philadelphia Orchestra

Composer: Noel Rawsthorne
Piece: The Great Organ of Liverpool Cathedral
Conductor:
Orchestra:

Composer: Wagner
Piece: Lohengrin & Die Meistersinger Prelude Acts 1 & 3)
Conductor: Joseph Keilberth
Orchestra: Hamburg Philharmonic

Composer: Sir William Walton
Piece: Belshazzar’s Feast
Conductor: conducted by composer (Walton)
Orchestra: Philharmonic orchestra (didn’t specify which)

Composer:
Piece: Verdi Requiem (Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov)
Conductor:
Orchestra: Philharmonic orchestra & philharmonic chorus (again, didn’t specify)

Composer: Tchaikovsky
Piece: Symphony no.5
Conductor: Lovro von Matacic
Orchestra: Czech philharmonic orchestra

Composer: Rachmaninov
Piece: Piano concerto no.3
Conductor: Alec Sherman
Orchestra: London symphony orchestra
Soprano: Gina Bachauer

Composer: Shostakovich
Piece: Symphony no.4
Conductor: Eugene Ormandy
Orchestra: Philadelphia orchestra

Composer: Tchaikovsky
Piece: Symphony no.7
Conductor: Eugene Ormandy
Orchestra: Philadelphia orchestra
*”World premiere recording”… I am assuming this holds good value?

Composer: Stravinsky
Piece: Le Sacre du Printemps
Conductor: Karel Ancerl
Orchestra: Czech philharmonic

Composer: Richard Struass
Piece: Death and Transfirguration / Metamorphosen
Conductor: Otto Klemperer
Orchestra: Philadelphia orchestra

Composer: Sibelius
Piece: Symphony no. 1 / Karelia Suite
Conductor: Maazel
Orchestra: Vienna philharmonic

Composer: Scriabin
Piece: The Divine Poem (Symphony no.3)
Conductor: Yevgeny Svetlanov
Orchestra: USSR Symphony Orchestra

Composer: Scirabin
Piece: 2nd Symphony
Conductor: Georg Semkov
Orchestra: London philharmonic
*First recording. Again, does this add significant value?

Composer: Franz Schmidt
Piece: Symphony no.4
Conductor: Zubin Mehta
Orchestra: Vienna philharmonic

Composer: Puccini
Piece: Madama Butterfly
Conductor: Napoleone Amovazzi
Orchestra: Hamburg symphony orchestra & Neuvo Teatro Milano chorus

Composer: Mozart
Piece: Overtures from his operas
Conductor: Harry Newstone
Orchestra: Hamburg pro musica

Composer: Krzystof Penderecki
Piece: Symphony no.2 (‘Christmas Symphony’)
Conductor: Jacek Kasprzyk
Orchestra: Polish symphony orchestra

Composer: Mahler
Piece: Symphony no.7
Conductor: Maurice Abravanel
Orchestra: Utah symphony orchestra 

Composer: Mahler
Piece: Symphony no.4
Conductor: Otto Klemperer
Orchestra: Philharmonic orchestra (didn’t say which),
Soprano: Elisabeth Schwarzkopf

Composer: Mahler
Piece: Symphony no.3 in D Minor
Conductor: Leonard Bernstein
Orchestra: New York philharmonic
Mezza-soprano: Martha Lipton

Medley record featuring:
Peter Warlock – Capriol Suite
John Ireland – The Holy Boy
Walter Leigh – Concertino for Harpsichord and Strings
George Butterworth – Two English Idylls
L.J. Moeran – Lonely Waters
L.J. Moeran – Whythorne’s Shadown
- All of the above performed by the English Sinfonia and conducted by Neville Dilkes.

Any and all help would be MASSIVELY appreciated.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

_Some corrections:
_
Composer: Joaquin Rodrigo, Edouard Lalo
Piece: Cello Concertos
Cellist: Julian Lloyd Webber
Conductor: Jesus Lopez Cobos
Orchestra: London Philharmonic

Composer: George Gershwin
Piece: Fascinatin' Rhythm
Violinists: Menuhin & Grappelli

Composer: Debussy
Piece: Complete Piano Music With Four Hands
Pianists: Noel Lee & Werner Haas

Composer: Percy Grainger
Piece: Country Gardens
Conductor: John Hopkins
Orchestra: Sydney Symphony Orchestra

Composer: Sir William Walton
Piece: Belshazzar's Feast
Conductor: William Walton
Orchestra: *Philharmonic orchestra* (didn't specify which) THAT'S THE ORCHESTRA

Composer: G. Verdi
Piece: Requiem
Soloists: Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov
Orchestra: Philharmonic orchestra & philharmonic chorus (again, didn't specify) THAT'S THE ORCHESTRA

Composer: Rachmaninov
Piece: Piano concerto no.3
Conductor: Alec Sherman
Orchestra: London symphony orchestra
pianist: Gina Bachauer


----------



## opus67

> Philharmonic orchestra (didn't specify which) THAT'S THE ORCHESTRA


I think it might be the Philharmoni*a* Orchestra.


----------

